# What type of yarn for baby items?



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

I am new at this and will be a first time grand mother in November. I started knitting 5 months ago and was wondering what type of yarn you all use to make baby items.

I see alot of acrylic but I think it holds urine smell and is not as soft as other. I would like some suggestions so i can start on a layette for my daughter. 

thanks all...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

crazygyrlknits said:


> I am new at this and will be a first time grand mother in November. I started knitting 5 months ago and was wondering what type of yarn you all use to make baby items.
> 
> I see alot of acrylic but I think it holds urine smell and is not as soft as other. I would like some suggestions so i can start on a layette for my daughter.
> 
> thanks all...


First, there is the possibility that the baby might be allergic to wool, but it might not be either. 
The problem with using anything other than cotton or acrylic is that new mothers machine-wash everything and anything made from a more natural fiber would felt the first time it was washed in the machine. If it was made with a 'nice' yarn that was not washable might make it more of a 'keepsake' that never gets used. 
If you use a wool that has lanolin (which you can add into the finished product by washing it in a bin of water with lanolin added), then it does not need washed very often, as the lanolin neutralizes the urine and transforms it into a type of soap. Moms who use wool soakers only have to wash the soaker every few weeks as long as they let it dry completely between washings. When they can smell the urine on a dry wool soaker, then it's time to give it a rinse in warm soapy water with some lanolin added to the water.

If the new mother was not averse to handwashing, then soft wool garments are very, very nice and nice and cozy for the baby, even when wet.


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

I always use Merino wool for my products as that is the current trend, apparently it is less likely to be a problem for a baby's skin, and even though I recommend handwashing the label does say machine washable.


----------



## mabear (Jun 16, 2012)

crazygyrlknits said:


> snip  wondering what type of yarn you all use to make baby items.
> 
> I see alot of acrylic but I think it holds urine smell and is not as soft as other. I would like some suggestions so i can start on a layette snip


Hello crazygrl, I make items for our local Premature baby unit [NICU] in New Zealand. I find it interesting that New Zealand hospitals insist on 100% pure wool for all baby items, yet many American hospitals will only accept acrylics for babies. Some American hospitals say they want acrylics because many babies are allergic to wool, but a friend who works in NICU here says they very seldom get babies with such an allergy.

If your grandchild was being born in New Zealand, you'd probably use a good-quality wool [merino is currently considered the 'best' wool here] and preferably one labelled 'machine wash' to give it a bit more resistance to felting in case the washer isn't familiar with handwashing techniques.

From my own experience, wearing proper woollies gives better heat retention than wearing synthetics  I hate cold weather!

If your grandchild lives in an area that gets quite cold, I'd personally make their layette in good-quality wool  like New Zealand babies have worn for years!!

HTH, Norma [mabear] in New Zealand

*PS:* if it's difficult to buy merino baby wool where you are, we'll be in America at the end of next month so I could bring some to send you when we arrive. PM me, or email motherbear at xtra dot co dot nz


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

mabear said:


> crazygyrlknits said:
> 
> 
> > snip  wondering what type of yarn you all use to make baby items.
> ...


I have no idea how many babies are allergic to wool. I say try it and see. There are some very nice and soft wools out there.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

crazygyrlknits said:


> I am new at this and will be a first time grand mother in November. I started knitting 5 months ago and was wondering what type of yarn you all use to make baby items.
> 
> I see alot of acrylic but I think it holds urine smell and is not as soft as other. I would like some suggestions so i can start on a layette for my daughter.
> 
> thanks all...


I use acrylic all the time. there are lots of nice soft yarns out there and they are easy for the new mother to take care of.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I use acrylic yarns for baby items. I have found thar Bernat has very nice soft yarns. The one I use most is Bernat Baby Softee. It is a sport/dk weight, machine washable/dryable and comes in a lot of colors. They also have Pipsqueak and Baby Blanket yarns which work up great for blankets.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Crazygyrlknits, congratulations on becoming a Grandma. I have 6 little Grandsons and will get my 1st little girl this summer. Needless to say, lots of knitting has been done for these precious children. Love the cotton, cotton acrylic blends. But, for the past few years I'm in love with the bamboo. WOnderful drape, easily washable and the colors stay true wash after wash. Enjoy the babes!


----------



## salbee (May 8, 2012)

I am knitting baby clothes as my grand daughter is expecting twins. I knit with acrylic as this is what the specialist babywear shop garments are made from. These days Mums are advised to wash all baby clothes before wear so you should be safe with acrylic baby wool which is always available.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I use acrylic because it is machine washable - it washes very nicely. There are tons of soft acrylics out there - just go to the baby section of anyplace that sells yarn. Also, many yarns that feel not so soft will wash up soft.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

I have made all 12 of my grandchildren afghans before they were born. I ALWAYS use acyrlic just because it allows the mothers (or fathers) to throw the afghan in the washing machine & dryer without worrying about adverse affects.

As for the brand, try a few & find out which one you prefer. I walk down the aisles & do a lot of "touchy feely" - it's great fun!



crazygyrlknits said:


> I am new at this and will be a first time grand mother in November. I started knitting 5 months ago and was wondering what type of yarn you all use to make baby items.
> 
> I see alot of acrylic but I think it holds urine smell and is not as soft as other. I would like some suggestions so i can start on a layette for my daughter.
> 
> thanks all...


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

There are so many wonderful yarns for babies. Your LYS probably has a section with both acrylic, acrylic blends and superwash wool. Superwash won't felt when put in the washing machine and is soft. Enjoy knitting for your new grandbaby.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I always use a quality acrylic yarn for the kids - it holds up, these yarns look fabulous and they take washing very well.
Keep in mind - baby things need to be washed OFTEN !!
congrats on the new grandchild


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

Thank you all for all of your wonderful advice, I will look for blends and sone of the softer acylice it is just that the local box shops here have such a poor selection. thus my question do you all have any brand s you prefer over others?

Again thank you


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use washable wool, if it has 20% acrylic or less, that's fine for me. 

I don't like 100% acrylic, particularly for babies, because it's not fire retardant. I once made a baby's blanket out of acrylic, because I was strapped for cash, and my niece says it's holding up well, looks good, but not soft; not as nice as the blanket I made for her first baby, which she loves...so, does the toddler - now three-years old and won't go to sleep without it. I also once made a blankie out of cotton... the mom gave up the blanket... it was too stiff; I don't blame her.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Crazygirl, I think it is a matter of choice, Merino has some soft wool yarns on the market, but I worry about the child may have some irritation from the wool...hey it happens...and when using wool, new mothers will often wash everything in hot water and their goes the items you worked so hard on, I use acrylic baby yarn, one brand is from Bernat, it washes well even in hot water and holds up to repeated use...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have some bulky yarn in my hand called Red Heart Buttercup. It's so soft it's like holding clouds in my hands... The label says it's hand wash, but the Red Heart website says machine wash and dry..It's soooo soft. It's 67% polyester/33% nylon.. I cannot imagine using it for anything other than something for baby.. and Red Heart has some (free?) patterns for it on their site.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

crazygyrlknits said:


> I am new at this and will be a first time grand mother in November. I started knitting 5 months ago and was wondering what type of yarn you all use to make baby items.
> 
> I see alot of acrylic but I think it holds urine smell and is not as soft as other. I would like some suggestions so i can start on a layette for my daughter.
> 
> thanks all...


Baby Ull from Dale of Norway is my favorite fingering weight yarn for baby things. It is a superwash wool and washes and dries very nicely. Any superwash sock yarn will work well too.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Berroco makes several yarns that are baby appropriate. Check out Berroco Comfort. It comes in several weights and lots of colors. I also like Berroco Vintage which is a wool/acrylic blend, also tons of colors and different weights of fiber. Weekend by Berroco is a cotton/acrylic blend. I find the colors less vibrant, but many are good for baby stuff. You can check out these yarns on the Berroco website and Webs (yarn.com) carries most of them. Berroco is a quality yarn that has a reasonable price and a ton of color choices.


----------

